# AMD Build Feedback



## BogaS (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi all,

Currently in the process of a new AMD build - Midrange gaming PC on a budget.

What I have so far:

*MOBO: *MSI 970 Gaming ATX AM3+, DDR3, SATAIII, SLI/CF, RAID 970 GAMING
*PSU*: Corsair CX650M (CP-9020103-AU) 650Watt 80Plus Bronze ATX Semi-Modular PSU
*Case:* Antec GX300W USB3.0 Mid Tower Gaming Case without PSU 

What I am looking at getting:

*CPU:* AMD FX-8320 FX-Series 8-Core Black Edition Processor*
GPU: *????? 2-4GB 
*RAM:* ???? Unsure what to go re: best compatability for MOBO
*SDD:* Samsung EVO 850 2.5" 7mm 250GB
*HDD:* WD Blue 1TB

Any recommendations or constructive comments appreceiated! Espcaially regarding a mid range GPU and Memory.

Cheers and thanks in advance!


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Did you already buy that PSU? If not, then I would recommend swapping it for a XFX or Seasonic brand. You'll get better quality.

For the GPU, either one of these will do:

XFX Radeon RX 480 DirectX 12 RX-480P4LFB6 4GB 256-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 CrossFireX Support Video Card - Newegg.com

GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1060 Windforce OC GV-N1060WF2OC-6GD Video Card-Newegg.com

RAM:

G.SKILL Sniper Series 8GB (2 x 4GB) 240-Pin DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1866 (PC3 14900) Desktop Memory Model F3-14900CL9D-8GBSR-Newegg.com

The rest looks fine.


----------



## BogaS (Nov 3, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Did you already buy that PSU? If not, then I would recommend swapping it for a XFX or Seasonic brand. You'll get better quality.
> 
> For the GPU, either one of these will do:
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply

I actually live in Australia and for some reason it seems incredibly difficult to source the Sniper series ram and XFX Cards, Would any Radeon RX 480 be OK?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What website will you be buying from?


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

BogaS said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> I actually live in Australia and for some reason it seems incredibly difficult to source the Sniper series ram and XFX Cards, Would any Radeon RX 480 be OK?


The Sapphire RX480 Nitro and MSI cards are the better two after market cards.
The GTX1060 may be more cost effective for now unless you plan on using Windows 10 combined with Dx12, in which case AMD cards will be a better choice.
Both cards are similar prices.
Best Ram would be G.Skill 2133MHz, 8Gb as a minimum, 16 at the most.


----------

